# Manual to power brake question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 1968 GTO with manual drum brakes. To keep costs down versus disc conversion, I am thinking of adding power to them. What all is needed and how hard of a job is it? Where is the best place to get the parts? Those who have done this have any advise?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## Old Goat 66 (Jan 9, 2012)

I did my 68 Chevelle some years ago, All I needed was a Power Brake Booster that I got from NAPA, I used the old Master Cylinder that was the same for power or manual brakes. Make sure you change the position of the rod on the brake pedal, Brakes worked great after the change.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will also need a manifold vacuum source, mine are taped into the same vacuum as the modulator on the auto transmission.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*More questions*

Thanks for the replies. I thought the master was different for power brakes? I was hoping to be able to tap into the manifold or the carb (I have the original carb).

Thanks,
Joe


----------

